# player dvd?

## turborocket

esiste un player dvd diverso dal gmplayer?

chiedo questo perchè il gmplayer non mi soddisfa

----------

## Elianto

Xine !!!

----------

## molesto

 *Quote:*   

> Xine !!!

 

per me è anche meglio di gmplayer ....

ma sono gusti  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

xine

è anche meglio di mplayer perchè supporta i menù dei dvd

----------

## hardskinone

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> xine
> 
> è anche meglio di mplayer perchè supporta i menù dei dvd

 

----------

## Geps

io usavo vlc, ma non so se sia meglio o peggio di xine perchè non l'ho mai provato.

----------

## Sparker

io uso kaffeine, basato su xinelib

----------

## power83

e per ripparli in divx4linux o xvid cosa usate?

Io conosco solo mencoder (fornito con mplayer)...

----------

## Rulez

gmplayer rulez   :Cool: 

----------

## oRDeX

Gmplayer r0x, però se devo vedere un dvd con menù vado per xine

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Gmplayer r0x, però se devo vedere un dvd con menù vado per xine

 

quoto

----------

## federico

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   xine
> 
> è anche meglio di mplayer perchè supporta i menù dei dvd 

 

mplayer e' il mio player preferito, ma per vedere DVD preferisco

ogle

perche' supporta anche i menu e molte altre cosine automaticose.

----------

## midall

ti faccio un pò di chiarezza:

mplayer/gmplayer: supporto a tutti i file audio-video,DVD,VCD,AUDIOCD,ogg. matrioska. insomma TUTTI! possibilità di utilizzare le estensioni per la sk video Nvidia, mancano i menù e non supprto il DTS

xine: mai provato, da quel che ho sentito dire l'unico pregio è il supporto per i menù

vlc: ottimo player, supporta tutti i formati, codifica DTS e menu dvd inclusi.. offre anche la possibilità di streaming-video tramice pochi click del mouse,mi sembra un pò meno stabile di mplayer

Bye

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *midall wrote:*   

> xine: mai provato, da quel che ho sentito dire l'unico pregio è il supporto per i menù

 

io sono affezzionato a mplayer ma devo dire che anche xine ha fatto passi da gigante ed oggi pareggia con mplayer

----------

## gutter

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Gmplayer r0x, però se devo vedere un dvd con menù vado per xine

 

IDEM   :Wink: 

----------

## Ambrosa

Due domande veloci veloci:

Per Xine (in ambiente kde) cosa emergiate ? emerge xine-ui ?

Per i formati WMV ? Sia mplayer che xine li gestiscono ?

----------

## Josuke

 *Ambrosa wrote:*   

> Due domande veloci veloci:
> 
> Per Xine (in ambiente kde) cosa emergiate ? emerge xine-ui ?
> 
> Per i formati WMV ? Sia mplayer che xine li gestiscono ?

 

per la prima domanda...credo di si..per la seconda...si

Comunque come alternativa c'è anche Totem...che è ottmo visto che usa le librerie di xine (basta mettere nelle use -gstreamer) e si integra perfettamente con gnome

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per kde ci sono anche

```
*  media-video/kaffeine

      Latest version available: 0.4.3b-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,518 kB

      Homepage:    http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/

      Description: The Kaffeine media player for KDE3 based on xine-lib.

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-video/codeine [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0_beta1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 53 kB

      Homepage:    http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17161

      Description: Simple KDE frontend for xine-lib

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Ambrosa

Beh, ma nello stesso Kmplayer si puo' scegliere se usare mplayer o xine.

vabbe', provo ad installare le librerie xine e vedere cosa fa.

Comunque usando Kmplayer (il quale a sua volta usa mlayer) qui da me i file WMV non c'e' verso di farli vedere.

Anche se stranamente la consolle di mplayer non riporta errori.

Provo con xine

----------

## gutter

 *Ambrosa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Comunque usando Kmplayer (il quale a sua volta usa mlayer) qui da me i file WMV non c'e' verso di farli vedere.
> ...

 

Controlla le USE flag e vedi se hai il supporto ai file WMV, adesso non sono davanti alla mia gentoo quindi è possibile che dica una fesseria   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Ambrosa: Posta un emerge -pv mplayer

----------

## Flonaldo

io consiglio VLC, apre di tutto!!!

----------

## Ambrosa

Mah, ho emergiato xine (emerge xine-lib) e kaffeine (emerge kaffeine).

Devo dire che l'accoppiata xine+kaffeine e' notevole. Il funzionamento e' decisamente migliore di Kmplayer+mplayer e decisamente piu' smart.

Oltretutto avere il plugin per netscape puo' risultare utile (emerge kaffeine-mozilla-plugin ).

Con xine vedo tutto, anche i WMV. Ma SOLO per i WMV non ho audio, solo video. Adesso con un po' di calma arrivero' a capire il problema.

Per quanto riguarda mplayer, chiedo venia ma nelle descrizioni degli  USE (/usr/portage/profiles/use.*.desc ) non trovo traccia di flag relativi ai wmv e neanche negli use di mplayer (etcat uses mplayer):

--------emerge -pv mplayer----------

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowex +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi +cdparanoia -debug -directfb +divx4linux +dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmx2 +mpeg -mythtv -nas -network +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png +real +rtc -samba +sdl +sse +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l +v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid

Che pezzo ho perso per strada ??  :Smile: 

----------

## CLod

ho installato xine

divx, xvid, ac3, e chi + ne ha + ne metta funzionano benissimo

ma per vedere i dvd cosa devo installare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ho installato xine
> 
> divx, xvid, ac3, e chi + ne ha + ne metta funzionano benissimo
> 
> ma per vedere i dvd cosa devo installare?

 

Penso che devi solo compilare le xine-lib con la USE flag dvd

----------

## CLod

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che devi solo compilare le xine-lib con la USE flag dvd

 

ma è quello che ho fatto...

proverò a ricompilarle..

bho 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E non riesci a vedere i dvd?

----------

## CLod

pare di no

ho provato a lanciare xine da root per vedere se migliorava, ma mi dava quell'errore che ho scritto nell'altro post:  Xlib: connection to ":0.0"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=267006

----------

## CLod

si si ho letto grazie mille

solo che dall'ufficio posto i problemi e leggo risposte ma non ho qui il portatile e nn posso provare

forse dovrei scrivere sta cosa nella firma   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> solo che dall'ufficio posto i problemi e leggo risposte ma non ho qui il portatile e nn posso provare
> 
> forse dovrei scrivere sta cosa nella firma  

 

Shev o MyZelF, pensate voi a mettere nella wishlist di fedeliallalinea 2.0 la possibilità di fare questa cosa:

```
echo "=forum-search/CLod   nice=19" >> /etc/fedeliallalinea.conf
```

 :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Shev o MyZelF, pensate voi a mettere nella wishlist di fedeliallalinea 2.0 la possibilità di fare questa cosa:
> 
> ```
> echo "=forum-search/CLod   nice=19" >> /etc/fedeliallalinea.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Non l'ha capita  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non l'ha capita  

 

Dato che CLod non ha bisogno di risposte immediate perché "legge in ufficio e sistema la sera a casa" ti abbassiamo la priorità in presenza di tale utente, così facciamo economia di risorse.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dato che CLod non ha bisogno di risposte immediate perché "legge in ufficio e sistema la sera a casa" ti abbassiamo la priorità in presenza di tale utente, così facciamo economia di risorse. 

 

Ok adesso ho letto il post di CLod e la cosa mi e' chiara  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

@ randomaze & fedeliallalinea :   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

<EDIT> (altrimenti ero troppo OT  :Razz: 

Io uso solo mplayer (sia a64bit che a 32 per il supporto dei win32 codecs)... non ho mai visto un dvd in vita mia... e non so nemmeno cosa siano questi famosi menu... 

/me si fa pena da solo

----------

## [hammerfall]

Totem e' buono anche perche' mi pare che ti aggiunga dei gustosi preview dei file video all'interno del file manager.

Ocio che totem ad alcuni (tipo me) da' problemi in fase di emerge con la flag +gstreamer

Infatti il sistema cerca di aggiornare il pacchetto gst-ffmpeg che si pianta in fase di compilazione   :Shocked:   c'e' aperto un bug sul sito di gentoo ma pare che non l'abbiano ancora risolto (questione di cflags che creano problemi).

----------

## Vendicatore

Per i dvd ogle e' veramente caruccio.

```

emerge media-video/ogle media-video/ogle-gui

```

----------

## federico

ogle powa

----------

## CLod

ho provato a mettere ogle e mi dice che /dev/dvd non esiste

----------

## Josuke

crealo no?...linka il device del lettore dvd (es. /dev/hdd) a /dev/dvd e vedrai che tutto andrà

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ho provato a mettere ogle e mi dice che /dev/dvd non esiste

 

Si prova perche' il device sara' /dev/cdroms/cdomX fai un link simbolico a dvd

```
# cd /dev

# ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdomX dvd
```

----------

## CLod

fatto

mi dice: libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che permessi ha il device?

----------

## CLod

il cdrom come user lo monto e lo leggo tranquillamente

ieri come root con xine mi ha avviato il dvd miracolosamente anche se l'audio non si sentiva

come user invece non c'è nulla da fare (i divx funzionanao normalmente con user)

----------

## Josuke

mm ma tu li monti i dvd?...è come con i cd audio i dvd non vanno montati li legge direttamente dal device il programma

----------

## CLod

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> mm ma tu li monti i dvd?...è come con i cd audio i dvd non vanno montati li legge direttamente dal device il programma

 

mai saputo   :Shocked: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

proverò a nn montarlo

----------

## Josuke

per intenderci..parlo dei dvd video..dei film..i dvd dati li devi montare se vuoi vedere che c'è dentro  :Smile: 

----------

## CLod

si si

----------

## CLod

ok

come root mi funziona perfettamente

se tento di aprire un dvd da user però mi da un messaggio di errore riferendosi al protocollo dvd:// che non riesce a riconoscere

----------

